

Freelance web development equivalency to company work experience - epicureanideal

I worked freelance part time (full if you count the time looking for clients) for about a year before college, and then off and on part time during college when I had a summer or even a few weeks or days (or hours) to spare.<p>What is that freelance work worth?  Does my "work experience" counter reset to zero after graduation?  Does freelance count as 1/2 normal work experience, or same, or what?  (Personally I'd consider it 3/2 because it requires more initiative and helps someone understand the company's perspective.)<p>Thanks.
======
yannis
Unless you did not get any experience during freelancing, I would count it as
experience. Better list it as 3-4 years part-time experience and list the
projects you were involved. This way your future employer can decide for
themselves what your experience is worth to them.

